# need help!



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

i got a 99 griz 600. i was riding today and eased into a water hole tht was headlight level. my prob is it bogged out and shut off. i tried it again when i pulled it out and did the samething. the belt is snorkeled and the airbox vent was prob about a 10 in above the water level. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

truthfully i think the water is goin threw the vent tubes on the carb and boggin it out. i hit a mudhole tht was just under the headlights and it didnt do nothing just went threw it like nothing.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

is your snork set up water tight ? and yes the vent tubes will let water in and cause problems


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yea it has silicone around everything on the snorkels. and yes x2 on the vents. like isaid it doesnt happen in mud just creeks


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

run your vents higher and see if the problem goes away then you will know for sure


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok will do. my buddy said plug them with silcone? he did it but idk if tht would work.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the are there for a reason to let the carbs breath


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

grizz825 said:


> ok will do. my buddy said plug them with silcone? he did it but idk if tht would work.


Would not recommend doing that.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

Another possibility is the coil. I had a similar experience and it turned out to be my coil. I could not see any cracks or anything but I sprayed it all down with an electronic sealer and wrapped the whole spark plug wire with rubber tape (not electrical tape) and dielectric greased the spark plug boot and it fixed the problem. 

I figured out what the problem was when my 99 grizz stalled out in a water hole and my buddy was cranking on the starter, I was holding on to the coil and the other guys were doing thier best to finish off the beer. I almost p***ed my pants and so did my buddies :lmao:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tinker said:


> Another possibility is the coil. I had a similar experience and it turned out to be my coil. I could not see any cracks or anything but I sprayed it all down with an electronic sealer and wrapped the whole spark plug wire with rubber tape (not electrical tape) and dielectric greased the spark plug boot and it fixed the problem.
> 
> I figured out what the problem was when my 99 grizz stalled out in a water hole and my buddy was cranking on the starter, I was holding on to the coil and the other guys were doing thier best to finish off the beer. I almost p***ed my pants and so did my buddies :lmao:


That sucks to get bit like that


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok well as soon as i get time im goin to do all of it. i already ran the vents higher. it helped but it still wants to take a dump in there so it gotta be the spark plug


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Make sure you have any possibly electrical connection greased, def. the spark plug if you haven't already taken care of it.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes,as stated...Dielectric grease every electrical item on the wheeler.It helps prevent corrosion to:bigok:


----------



## pamiller450 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what models but some had an issue with steam. When the water hits the engine and steam suffocates the intake. Snorkeling the intake will fix it.


----------

